# My 6 day old 2.0 Ghz macbook is outdated!



## gphillipk (Jun 8, 2009)

How about that huh? and the starting price of the 13 inch MB pro is lower than before. That integrated battery tho...what does it mean when it comes time to replace it? hand it in at a service centre or buy a new laptop?


----------



## SGilbert (Jun 8, 2009)

"You pays your money, and take your chances!"

My son just bought a new iPhone last week for $199--it's now $99.

Apple will have to replace the battery for a price.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 8, 2009)

gphillipk said:


> How about that huh? and the starting price of the 13 inch MB pro is lower than before. That integrated battery tho...what does it mean when it comes time to replace it? hand it in at a service centre or buy a new laptop?



Call APPLE ASAP to see if you can free upgrade. Do it quickly!


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 8, 2009)

That's why you never buy a computer that close to WWDC!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 8, 2009)

> *My 6 day old 2.0 Ghz macbook is outdated!*
> How about that huh? and the starting price of the 13 inch MB pro is lower than before. That integrated battery tho...what does it mean when it comes time to replace it? hand it in at a service centre or buy a new laptop?


Apple typically offers price protection for this exact situation.  Act now -- don't delay.  The time period to return the laptop is very short (about 2 weeks, maybe shorter).

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1416015

Even if you can't return it for a new model, what, exactly is wrong with the model you purchased?  You obviously thought that the features of the laptop you purchased at the price you purchased it were worth it -- are they now any less worth it?  Or is it just the fact that technology marches on, and you'll always be able to get better and faster for cheaper?

While it sucks that it happens sometimes 6 months out, or, in your case, 6 days out, be happy with what you have -- there's nothing wrong with it at all, and it does everything that the new model does.

Remember: a better, faster computer does not make you a better, faster designer/programmer/surfer/etc.  Don't confuse the computer's abilities with your own.

When the battery goes dead (Apple estimates it'll last you 5 years, at which point, most people are looking to purchase a new computer), then you can simply take it to any Apple store and have them put in a fresh battery for a nominal charge.


----------



## gphillipk (Jun 8, 2009)

Quite right ElDiablo...its still my new macbook (that 'replaces' (PB still works just fine) my 4 year old PowerBook) and I'm still as happy with it as I was last week. Its just that...imagine if I'd waited a week... tomorrow when I call the shop where I bought it it'll be 7 days exactly. By the time I get time to drive down (700km) I'll have to pay a 10% handling fee. I'll then have to wait until they have the new laptops in stock then drive down to them again...a rather strenuous routine just to get a MB pro that will have an SD slot over and above what I have now...


----------



## spacefiesta (Jun 9, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> While it sucks that it happens sometimes 6 months out, or, in your case, 6 days out, be happy with what you have -- there's nothing wrong with it at all, and it does everything that the new model does.



I'm in the 6 months club.

I bought a macbook and received it in january. I got all the pickings -
fastest processor (2.4ghz)
4ghz
biggest harddrive (320gb)
all for the very low price of *2000$* (not including my applecare)

now i see I could have a macbook PRO 13.3 (the only thing separating me from a macbook and a pro was that i was I preferred the smaller screen) with 2.53ghz & 4gigs of ram for 1499$
(not to mention better battery, newly added ports such as firewire that I wish i had etc...) I'm not even upset about the fact that I also own a 300$ iphone that now costs 150$, but I really lost a good chunk of money with this defunct, no longer distributed under the macbook name unibody mb. I could name a dozen things I would have done with the money i could have saved, that's the part that bothers me the most.

The worst part of all is I consulted the buyers guide on macrumors and received the O.K.

I feel like an idiot.


----------



## ora (Jun 9, 2009)

My unibody macbook is 3 months old - of course I wish I had the newer one (though the differences are very slight - the fw800 would have made life easier though and the screen on this machine ain't great versus the 15" mbp I had before) but I needed it for work at the time, and could not wait so I feel fine about it. Had I been able to wait iI would have done what I do with all my other machines, wait till after a Macworld and buy, but I would not trade the work I've done on this machine in the last 3 months for the few extras features of the new machine.

The revamp does do one thing I liek though, I always thought this unibody was a 'pro' machine, it really remind me of my 12" Powerbook - still going strong with a friend after many years of use and lots of bumps and scrapes.

I will be interested as to how the battery deal works out though - I generally abuse my batteries then change them every 2 years.

Oh and if you can, the 4gb ram/500gb hard drive combo which i fitted myself to my macbook, really speeds things up a lot. 500gb also allows me to take enough media on the road for work travel to stop me getting bored in lame hotels around Europe.


----------



## gphillipk (Jun 9, 2009)

owing to the volatility of our currency vs. the dollar, I'll be getting a bigger HDD, twice the amount of RAM and slightly faster processor (the 2.53Ghz option) than what I have now for the same amount I paid for the macbook.


----------



## spacefiesta (Jun 10, 2009)

gphillipk said:


> How about that huh? and the starting price of the 13 inch MB pro is lower than before. That integrated battery tho...what does it mean when it comes time to replace it? hand it in at a service centre or buy a new laptop?



apple's return policy is 14 days


----------



## gphillipk (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd like to thank everybody who suggested I try to upgrade; called the shop on day 7, shipped it back on day 10 and they've credited me with the full amount! Now for my next one..


----------

